# Finnegan's Rally weekend



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Finnegan and I participated in UKC rally trials this past weekend. While we NQ'd twice, we did earn two legs towards our novice title. On Saturday we took a second place with a score of 85/100 AND on Sunday we took a FIRST PLACE with a score of 97/100!!! 

Way to go my big red guy!!!! I couldn't be more proud of him. We are hoping to finish our novice title on May 1st in Buffalo!


----------



## pudel luv (Jan 23, 2010)

CONGRATULATIONS Finnegan and Crystal !

Once again, the REDS are making their mark !

Toulouse & Lautrec Send :highfive: your way.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

It was a spectacular Red Poodle Rally Weekend all around!!! Yay and WTG Finnegan & Crystal! We'll have to wait until August for our final leg, but I know the time will fly! (Oh, and btw... I may need to borrow your photographer, as mine wasn't up to snuff this weekend!!) :lol: Great pictures!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Congrats to you both on a job well done! WOW! 97/100! FABULOUS!


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 7, 2009)

Congratulations again to you and Finnegan, Cavon!
It was a pleasure meeting you both. Wasn't it wonderful that poodles were so well represented in these trials? I think all the colours and sizes were there at one point or another!
Vivienne


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Vibrant said:


> Congratulations again to you and Finnegan, Cavon!
> It was a pleasure meeting you both. Wasn't it wonderful that poodles were so well represented in these trials? I think all the colours and sizes were there at one point or another!
> Vivienne


It was so nice to meet you as well, Vivienne! It was a great weekend and yes, the poodles really represented in both numbers and results, especially your handsome boy!! Congratulations on your fantastic performance!

To have so many folks cheering Finnegan and I on during our second run on Sunday meant the world to me. I felt like we were a part of a very special club and I couldn't have been prouder.

I don't know if you heard it, but at one point on Sunday the Judge said, "Okay, next dog number xxx, oh wait, another poodle for a change! This should have been called the Rally Poodle Specialty!!" I thought that summed up the weekend perfectly!

Crystal


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

crystal!! congrats to both of you!! i can see from the pic how proud and pleased you are!! wonderful....


----------



## Underpants Gnome (Oct 12, 2009)

Woo hoo Finnegan and Crystal! Dudley, Nell and I are so sad that we can't be there to cheer you on. Thanks for posting pictures. We love to see your big red guy! :congrats:


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*Dear Crystal & Finnegan,
CONGRATULATIONS!! What a fantastic accomplishment! I know just how many hours of dedicated practice you two put in. I'm delighted to see it paid off, big-time!!  Finn is truly a  wonderful ambassador for the breed. He's such a big, red, silly, athletic, handsome hunk of smarts and fun! I wish you continued success and enjoyment. I know everyone who gets to see Finn in action smiles with adoration. Good going!! Is it okay if I send up an Omaha steak to your big winner?!*


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks everyone!

Debbie - I don't know if you can send steak across the border, but one day we will sit down with our boys and we will all have steak, but you and I will also have some wine to go with it!!


----------



## Teffy (Jul 4, 2010)

Congratulations! Isn't rally fun??? Great pictures too. YAHOO


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

That is fantastic! You must be so proud.


----------



## Theo'sMom (Mar 23, 2011)

Finnegan is such a beautiful dog! Congratulations!


----------



## Raena (Sep 20, 2009)

Congrats, thats awesome!!!


----------

